# Christmas trees and letters to Father Christmas!



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

It's November tomorrow, and as a Christmas-lover, that means the first day I can start playing Mariah Carey nice and loud  

Tilly was born in January of this year, so this will be her first Christmas. What's your experience of cockapoos and Christmas trees? We usually have a real one, but are going artificial this year to avoid pine needle chaos. Are your poos interested in the tree?

More importantly - what are your poos putting on their Christmas list?! Tilly is asking for a babble ball, some pet head products and a real life bunny rabbit (Bayley, holly, jack and Oscar have got one and Tilly loved it!). Father Christmas says he doesn't do living presents.

X


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we have always had a fake tree as I am allergic, but Lady was not to bad with the tree...she was born in september so she wasnt all that old for her first christmas, I just didnt put any decorations near the bottom. but since then I do, and it is fine, I have bells on my tree so when she touches it, I hear it, and we tell her to leave it, and it really is fine for us.

As for gifts. Lady is going to be getting some grooming scissors. lol. and she always gets a stocking full of treats and goodies, and usually a toy or two, my mom also spoils her.


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

We have a fake tree (I hate the mess real trees leave). Amiee Jane was 10 months old for her first Christmas with us. She left the tree and decorations alone, but she wanted to make off with the tree skirt. A little spray of bitter apple fixed thst quickly.


Amiee Jane and Miles will get a doggy stocking (has a squeeky plush, rope bone, squeeky bone and a ball)


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola didn't bother with the tree either!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

We always had a real tree it was part of our (newish) traditions as there is a lovely farm not far from us that sells tree's, all out so you can pick the perfect one, they usually have some animals in a barn and another barn full of decorations, have mulled wine and mince pies as well - well, that was until last year! we decided there was really no point putting Dudley to the test, so made do with an artificial one I have had for years and that went up onto a side table in the lounge, Dudley could still reach the lowest branches and did nose a bauble a couple of times but that was all. The real ones have got more expensive recently too, so we did think we may splash out on a realistic looking artificial one this year (any recommendations?), it will be put on the floor so will still be a bit of a test, but I did worry a little about needles in his paws with a real one too.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

We brought Ralph home at 8 weeks on the 22nd, at first he didn't bother with the tree - but a week on he got a bit cheeky and showed a lot more interest in the decorations on the lower branches - dreading this year with Ralph and ruby!


----------



## Jill L (Nov 2, 2012)

We didn't bother with the tree last year - partly because we were so exhausted  and partly because Cindy was at the 'everything must be tested by the teeth' stage! Not sure we'll do much better this year.....
Her Christmas list includes a big box of tripe sticks, an indestructable ball and a play date with her new 'poo friend Benjy


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

All Rufus wants is peace on earth and goodwill to all mankind.  Ok, I lied, that's what I want. He wants a big juicy marrow bone and a little sister!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Well Wilf and Mable were both November puppies and our house over the last few years has taken it in turns with a 4tt artificial tree and a 7ft artificial tree depending on the age of the dogs ......now which to go for this year ..... Eeny, meany,miney ....mo .
As for presents who knows ....they do a light up ball at [email protected] might be fun...and why didn't I think of the scissors being the dogs gift and not mine...great idea Mo. 

Dare I say Secret Santa just yet ???????


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake didn't bother with the tree but he loved the wrapping paper!

Willow wants a baby brother to beat on and to blame when she poos in the house.
Jake wants Santa to steal the pooh costume so he never has to wear it again and a baby brother so Willow will leave him alone....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Jake didn't bother with the tree but he loved the wrapping paper!
> 
> Willow wants a baby brother to beat on and to blame when she poos in the house.
> Jake wants Santa to steal the pooh costume so he never has to wear it again and a baby brother so Willow will leave him alone....


Seems like baby brother is on everyones christmas list in your household Donna........ Very exciting!!! I wonder if Santa can arrange a Christmas stork to drop off a baby brother down your chimney??? X


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw lucky Tilly  I am so excited for Christmas just love it! This morning I called at Tesco before work and got Darcie a stocking full of treats & a festive stuffed toy  couldnt wait any longer - need to get her a doggy advent calender too! I have seen a lovely faux fur dog throw in Next that I think I am going to get her aswell - arent they lucky pups! 

Regarding Christmas decorations last year Darcie was 5 months so a very playful pup and occasionally tried to get the baubles off the tree but that was all and so I just moved the ones she could easily get to the back of the tree and was fine - hoping this year will be just as good! xx


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

My mum has got Tilly a stocking that says "Santa paws" on it - can't wait to put it out for her!!

I LOVE Christmas, I have even ordered Tilly a hand knitted Christmas jumper so she can get into the festive spirit. I will post a Photo of us both in our festive wear when it arrives  x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oooooo can't wait to see you in your jumpers , mulled wine, log fire, twinkling lights, carols playing, turkey roasting ....I'm coming to yours Lottie 

Donna ....Wilf says I never get hassled by my little sister any more but my little sister sure does get hassled by my little brother


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw wow cant wait to see the pics sounds so cute! x


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh I hadn't even thought of how Jenson will be around the tree! Just as the kids have got to the ages where they are safe to leave around it too 

No doubt there will be a few incidents - need to buy some more bells, this used to work with my cats you are warned that the tree is being approached before the major damage is done!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We do a lovely fresh tree cut from our land. The top two thirds is charming with lovelingly homemade decorations, decorated gingerbread cookies, foil wrapped chocolates from Germany and candycanes. The bottom third is bare with a few cheapo dollar store, dog safe decorations. That is what you get with one dog and five cats!  We tie it to a ceiling beam as we've rarely had a year where one of the cats doesn't go up!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh gosh, I hadn't thought about this. Barney was born in February so it will be his first Christmas. We ALWAYS have a real tree from the Forestry Commission nearby. My children wouldn't forgive me if we didn't. I think barney will be banned from the living room unless supervised!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm sure Gandhi will be very interested in the Christmas tree. He is interested in any new object that appears in the house so one that lights up and has lots of dangly shiny 'toys' attached will no doubt be very appealing 

He will be 5 months at Christmas. Will Father Christmas be needing to bring him puppy toys at this age still?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Grove said:


> Will Father Christmas be needing to bring him puppy toys at this age still?


I'd say YES and big boy dog toys too, double the shopping!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> It's November tomorrow, and as a Christmas-lover, that means the first day I can start playing Mariah Carey nice and loud
> 
> Tilly was born in January of this year, so this will be her first Christmas. What's your experience of cockapoos and Christmas trees? We usually have a real one, but are going artificial this year to avoid pine needle chaos. Are your poos interested in the tree?
> 
> ...


We put one if the large metal playpens around the bit not covered by the sofa. However this year it may be tricky as jasper likes to become 'cat-boy' at night so will likely fall in it whilst sitting on the back of the sofa! Should be fun eh! I also want to get a babble ball, they look great! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

JasperBlack said:


> i also want to get a babble ball, they look great! X
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


I found them in wilkinsons at the weekend for £4! I will tel Father Christmas so he can go and get one xx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm going to put it on Jaspies Santa list!! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Ahh the babble ball is fun although will drive you mad after 30seconds ha! Very noisy! Darcie was scared of it at first but loves it now only let her play with it for about 5minutes though as it is very annoying and think the neighbours will hear it! Very funny to watch the pups play with it as think it confuses them! Darcie loves to pounce on it then chase it  x


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

DB1 said:


> We always had a real tree it was part of our (newish) traditions as there is a lovely farm not far from us that sells tree's, all out so you can pick the perfect one, they usually have some animals in a barn and another barn full of decorations, have mulled wine and mince pies as well - well, that was until last year! we decided there was really no point putting Dudley to the test, so made do with an artificial one I have had for years and that went up onto a side table in the lounge, Dudley could still reach the lowest branches and did nose a bauble a couple of times but that was all. The real ones have got more expensive recently too, so we did think we may splash out on a realistic looking artificial one this year (any recommendations?), it will be put on the floor so will still be a bit of a test, but I did worry a little about needles in his paws with a real one too.


John Lewis does lovely ones, I love their 7.5ft mountain pine, I was thinking about getting it this year, our old J.L. one is lovely even after 7 years, but I think we could do with bigger one


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes I'd second that - John Lewis is the place for Christmas trees.


----------

